# Late season roosters



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

An inch of fresh snow, a good dog that refuses to quit, and a temperature of 9 below zero to keep all the fair weather hunters at home. There's nothing better than late season pheasants. A buddy and I shot five before we decided to call it a day.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

I agree, there is something special about hunting pheasants in the snow and cold.
We received 8 inches of snow in NW Iowa last Tuesday and Wednesday, along with gusts to 50 mph...needless to say there were some impressive snow drifts to wade through!
I shot a couple birds Saturday morning, and missed a third, before the drifts wore me out.
GW


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Here's a good pic from this am...not a soul but us out  
GW


----------

